#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Nanny's feestbeesten

## Tawayagetch

Salam alaikoem,
Ons team bestaat uit een zeer ervaren en professioneel jong team. Onze begeleidsters zijn allemaal afgestudeerden aan de pabo of pedagogiek. Daarnaast hebben alle begeleidsters een EHBO kinder diploma. 

Gedurende het hele feestgelegenheid doen wij verschillende activiteiten met de kinderen. Enkele voorbeelden van de activiteiten zijn:
Schminken
Koekhappen
Sieraden maken
Verkleed wedstrijd
Henna art
Bingo
Beatle
Quiz
Wedstrijden
Teken en kleuren voor bruidspaar of jarige
Act oefenen voor bruidspaar of jarige
Clownachtig
Ballon activiteiten
Eierkoek of cupcakes versieren
En nog veel meer

Alle activiteiten en materialen zitten in de prijs inbegrepen. Tevens maken wij ook gratis op verzoek foto's van de kinderfeest en deze foto's worden een week na het feest doorgemaild. 
De kinderen krijgen na afloop allemaal een diploma en een kleinigheidje van ons. Ook hier komen geen extra kosten bij. Dat scheelt!! 

Wij zorgen ook voor kindertraktaties en goodybags voor kinderen. 

Hoop je voldoende te hebben genformeerd.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Team feestbeesten [email protected]

----------

